# Favorite Camo Pattern.



## mikekk (Nov 16, 2010)

Recently bought Scent Lok Vertigo camo jacket. Oh man does it work. I have always been a Realtree believer now I gotta get it in vertigo. What does anyone else think out there?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i'm kind of partial to the newer multicam pattern. The stuff blends in really well with just about any environment. It's almost like it changes color to match.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I really like my Mossy Oak Brush stuff, and then in winter I wear just all white or mix and match all white with Cabelas Seclusion 3D snow camo. But usually I go all white.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

I like the Morning wood pattern from team hard. Dont know how well it works in the woods but does well in the bar.

J/k, I like Wetlands and Max 4. I have a mixed and match set of those. I waterfowl and bow hunt, I use it in the tree, my ground blind and boat. I have been successfull at all. I cant afford 2-3 different sets, so i just went with one for now.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I like Natural Gear or Max-4


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

My favorite here is max-4 too! all i do is waterfowl hunt though!


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Natural Gear.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I like Max4 however, it is too dark on Drakes stuff for some reason.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

I like Skyline Camo's pattern called "Fall Flight". Works great in the marsh and the cornfields...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Sit still and it all works just fine.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

Kings Camo! Desert Shadow or Snow Shadow.. that stuff is awesome


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone ever use the drake old school camo? Last week I bought a coat and a pair of pants in it but haven't tried them in the field.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

ksfowler166 said:


> Anyone ever use the drake old school camo? Last week I bought a coat and a pair of pants in it but haven't tried them in the field.


I used to use that pattern long before Drake brought it back. I have some of the new stuff now too. It works really well in worked wheat, bean, and corn fields that I have noticed.

Right now though I have a mix of Max4, Duck Blind, Nat Gear, and some King's. I like to mix and match to break up my outline.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Nat. Gear or Predator Camo


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Savage260 said:


> Sit still and it all works just fine.


+1


----------

